# 1965 GTO Convertible Trunk Tension Rods.



## ragselmonte (May 28, 2016)

I need a source for trunk tension rods. I was told that the sedan and convertible rods are different. Is this true. I was also told that the rods will need rollers. Is this true. I also need a picture of the position of these rods. Can someone help me....Thanks, Rich


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*HT and Con't are the same, but I'm not sure if they are reproduced,
Yes the '65 rods do utilize a roller behind the hinge brace.*


----------



## ragselmonte (May 28, 2016)

Thank you for the info....I know what to look for now....


----------

